# Wood Nymph



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*I really like how these turned out. Looks like Dallas is part of the forest. 

On the other hand, I am so proud of Dallas. He is a shy dog and reacts by growlinig and grumbling. He met a man and his wife and was just a love with them. There were lots of children on the trail (Dallas is especially shy with kids) so each time we saw someone coming along the trails, we would wait on the side lines and I would talk to Dallas, calming him and he did perfect. Not a peep and no reactivity.*





















































































*Dallas resting after a hard days of being beautiful.*


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh he's so stinkin' cute! Look at that big smooshy face! I love the white blaze, he's just gorgeous! Way to go Dallas for not getting too nervous!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I just love that face...could just give him a big KISS.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Love him. I do have to ask, what is he? A dane mix? He's one cute pup.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, Dallas is quite the looker!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's a great looking boy!!! :biggrin:

Great photo's! I always enjoy seeing this guy!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He is SO handsome, I absolutely love his face. I love your entire pack, but he is my favorite, I think. Don't hold me to that! lol. 
Wonderful, WONDERFUL pictures of a very handsome boy.


----------

